# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kotkan paikallisliikenne

## petsku

Kotkassa paikallisliikennettä hoitaa Jyrkilä Oy noin kymmenellä bussilla ja Pohjolan Liikenne noin kahdellakymmenellä bussilla. Lisäksi pienemmät yhtiöt kuten Taksibussi Tapio Heino hoitaa Kotkan alueella palvelulinjoja. 
Jyrkilän kalustosta 9/10 on matalalattiaisia ja Pohjolan Liikenteen kalustosta noin 10/20 eli 1/2 on matalalattiaisia. 

Nyt kysyisinkin Kotkassa käyneiltä, että mitä mieltä olette Kotkan paikallisliikenteestä? (busseista, aikatauluista jne.)

----------


## kuukanko

Uusimmassa Bussiammattilaisessa Seppo Jyrkilä kertoo, että tammikuussa Jyrkilä Oy Kaupunkiliikenne saa uuden normaalimittaisen Scalan. Matkustajamäärät ovat pudonneet niin paljon, että uuden Scalan tullessa liikenteeseen myydään pois yksi teliauto.

----------


## petsku

Voisin olettaa, että auto 6 saisi lähteä sen ollessa vanhin Jyrkilän matalalattiainen teliauto. Bussit foorumilla ilmoitin, että autoon 6 eli juuri kyseiseen teliautoon olisi asenettu pistematriisi näyttö, mutta näin ei kuitenkaan ole. Taisin katsoa vähän liian hätäisesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Voisin olettaa, että auto 6 saisi lähteä sen ollessa vanhin Jyrkilän matalalattiainen teliauto. Bussit foorumilla ilmoitin, että autoon 6 eli juuri kyseiseen teliautoon olisi asenettu pistematriisi näyttö, mutta näin ei kuitenkaan ole. Taisin katsoa vähän liian hätäisesti


Minä taas uskoisin, että myyntiin menee nimenomaan uusin teliauto, josta on mahdollista saada parempi hinta kuin vanhemmista. Tämä uusinhan on Euro 3 -päästönormien mukainen auto, joten sillä saisi pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Turussa ihan mukavat pisteet kilpailutetussa liikenteessä.

----------


## petsku

> Minä taas uskoisin, että myyntiin menee nimenomaan uusin teliauto, josta on mahdollista saada parempi hinta kuin vanhemmista.


Tuo Miskan kertoma kuulostaa aika järkevältä vaihtoehdolta. Katsotaan nyt.

----------


## moxu

Kokemukseni aiheesta ovat rajalliset, mutta koska tulkitsen myös ex-Vilkkaan nyk.pölhölän Kotka-Karhula-Hamina-vuorojen ja saaristolinjojen kuuluvan tämän kyselyn aihepiiriin, vastaan toiseksi parhaan vaihtoehdon mukaan.
Vesiliikennevaihtoehtoja Kotkansaaren ja saaristokohteiden osalta voisi kehittää nykyistä enemmänkin.
Kotka on infrastruktuuriltaan jännä paikka ja sinne mahtuisi aika paljon nykyistä enemmänkin asukkaita, mutta toisaalta on etu, ettei kaupunki ole kasvanut liian suureksi.

----------


## TEP70

> Kotka on infrastruktuuriltaan jännä paikka ja sinne mahtuisi aika paljon nykyistä enemmänkin asukkaita, mutta toisaalta on etu, ettei kaupunki ole kasvanut liian suureksi.


Eikös Kotka tätä nykyä tyhjene melkein tuhannen asukkaan vuositahtia? Eli ei ole huolta liian suuresta kasvusta jatkossakaan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yli25v

Kyllä Kotkassa on muitakin liikennöitsijöitä, kuin vain Jyrkilä ja Pohjolan Liikenne. mm. edellämainittu Heino, myöskin uusi yrittäjä Hostikka Charter ajaa yhtä palvelulinjaa. Kokonaan on unohdettu Savonlinja-yhtiöihin kuuluva Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne joka ajaa palvelulinjaa ja useita Kotka - Hamina -vuoroja sekä Pyhtään suuntaan, sekä joitakin vuoroja Leikarilta keskustaan. Katson näidenkin kuuluvan paikallisliikenteeseen, koska reitit ovat samoja ja kaikki paikallisliikenteen lippuversiot käyvät. Lisäksi on olemassa Liikenne Vuorela muutamalla Kotka-Hamina vuorolla.
Unohtaa ei sovi yhtään Kotkasta suuntaan tai toiseen lähtevää tai tulevaa vakiovuoroa, kaikki palvelevat paikallisesti ja samoilla lipuilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingissä meni tänään PL 901, Scania L94UB4x2 / Lahti Scala. Rekkareita siinä ei vielä ollut.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja tänään Helsingissä näkyi toinen samanlainen ilman rekkareita, PL 902.
Kotkaan ei olekaan PL:lle ennen tainnut tulla montaa uutta katuria yhden vuoden aikana.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja jatkoa seuraa, tänään näkyi PL 903.

----------


## zF

Pidähän toveri "kuukanko" vaan silmät auki,sillä "ei kolme ilman neljättä"... Sen neljännen SCALAn jälkeen pitääkin sitten jo lähteä Kotkaan bongailemaan Imatralta tulleita Mersuja...  :Wink:

----------


## petsku

Tämä ensimmäinen näistä kantaa pikaisen havainnon mukaan rekisteriä HXF-181.

----------


## hsiitari

"Kotkassa lauantaina 21.8.2010 vietetyn Esteetön Kotka -päivän yhteydessä jaettiin tunnustus toiminnasta esteettömyyden edistämiseksi. Kotkan kaupungin Vammaisneuvoston ja Esteetön Kotka -työryhmän myöntämän Esteetön Kotka -kunniakirjan sai Pohjolan Liikenne kulkemisen helppoutta korostavan kaupunkiliikenteen kehittämisestä.

Paikallisliikennettä Kotkassa liikennöidään 23:lla eri linjalla. Yksistään tämän vuoroliikenteen hoitamiseen Pohjolan Liikenteellä sitoutuu päivittäin parhaimmillaan lähes 30 kaupunkiliikennebussia, jotka muutamaa autoa lukuun ottamatta ovat matalalattiaisia. 

Pohjolan Liikenne on investoinut viime aikoina merkittävästi paikallisliikennebussien hankintaan. Pelkästään viimeisen vuoden aikana matalalattiakalusto Kotkassa on lisääntynyt kolmella uudella matalalattia-autolla. Osassa Pohjolan Liikenteen paikallisliikenneautoja on erikoistilauksena toteutettu normaalia suurempi, auton keskiosassa oleva penkitön tila. Tämä mahdollistaa useamman liikkumista helpottavia apuvälineitä käyttävän asiakkaan yhtäaikaisen matkustamisen.

Viime vuonna Kotkan paikallisliikenteessä tehtiin yhteensä yli 1,8 miljoonaa matkaa."

Lähde: Kotkan joukkoliikenteen lehdistötiedotteet.

----------


## Tardolus

Mikähän liikennöitsijä kyseessä?

"Kotkalaisliikennöitsijälle vaaditaan vankeutta matkakorttipetoksesta"

http://yle.fi/alueet/kymenlaakso/201...a_2681162.html

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Mikähän liikennöitsijä kyseessä?
> 
> "Kotkalaisliikennöitsijälle vaaditaan vankeutta matkakorttipetoksesta"
> 
> http://yle.fi/alueet/kymenlaakso/201...a_2681162.html


Sekalaista keskustelua naapurifoorumilla: http://foorumi.arktisetbussit.com/vi....php?f=7&t=935

----------


## hsiitari

> Mikähän liikennöitsijä kyseessä?
> 
> "Kotkalaisliikennöitsijälle vaaditaan vankeutta matkakorttipetoksesta"
> 
> http://yle.fi/alueet/kymenlaakso/201...a_2681162.html


Vastaus lienee löydettävissä selaamalla Kotkan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen vanhoja lehdistötiedotteita vuoden 2010 alkupuolelta.

----------


## hsiitari

Kotkan kaupunkiliikenteen palvelutasoselvitys on valmistunut ja se on luettavissa täältä:

http://www.kotka.fi/general/Uploads_...O_09102011.pdf

----------


## ultrix

> Kotkan kaupunkiliikenteen palvelutasoselvitys on valmistunut ja se on luettavissa täältä:
> 
> http://www.kotka.fi/general/Uploads_...O_09102011.pdf


Eikä sanallakaan mainittu taajamajunia, vaikka Kotka on Helsingin seudun kuntien ohella ainoa kaupunki, jossa on oikeasti mahdollista matkustaa kaupungin sisällä paikallisjunalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikä sanallakaan mainittu taajamajunia, vaikka Kotka on Helsingin seudun kuntien ohella ainoa kaupunki, jossa on oikeasti mahdollista matkustaa kaupungin sisällä paikallisjunalla.


Kuuluvatko Kouvola ja Akaa Helsingin seutuun? :P

(Ja miten määritellään paikallisjuna? Kotkan junien kanssa samanluonteiset kiskobussit mukaan laskien kaupunginsisäisten paikallisjunamatkojen lista vain pitenee: Hanko, Raasepori, Orivesi, Mänttä-Vilppula, yms.)

----------


## ultrix

> Kuuluvatko Kouvola ja Akaa Helsingin seutuun? :P
> 
> (Ja miten määritellään paikallisjuna? Kotkan junien kanssa samanluonteiset kiskobussit mukaan laskien kaupunginsisäisten paikallisjunamatkojen lista vain pitenee: Hanko, Raasepori, Orivesi, Mänttä-Vilppula, yms.)


Nuo muut esimerkit ovat helminauhataajamaa ja olivat vielä 10 vuotta sitten Hankoa ja Orivettä lukuunottamatta kuntien välisiä yhteyksiä. Kotka taas on yhtenäistä taajamanauhaa, ja ne seisakkeet ovat parin kilometrin välein, eivät 510 km välein. Hangossa ja Orivedellä on toki sekundääriseisakkeet, mutta ne eivät sovellu paikallisliikenteeseen.

----------


## hsiitari

Kausikorttien hinnat ovat seuraavat:

Kotkan 30 päivän lippu, lapset 4-11v,    20 -> 22 

Kotkan 30 päivän lippu, nuoriso 12-19v, 32 -> 34

Kotkan 30 päivän lippu, aikuiset 20- v,   45 -> 47 

Kotkan kesäajan kausikortti                  85 -> 87 
Voimassa 4 kk ostopäivästä
Myyntiaika 16.4.-15.5.2012

Seutulippu 30 vrk                               55 -> 57 

Kesäajan kortteja ei liene lippuvalikoimassa muualla Suomessa. Vuonna 2010 näitä kortteja myytiin 2278 kpl.

----------


## tkp

Pyhtäällä ei pidetä siitä että asukkaat käyvät Kotkan puolella kaupassa http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussireitti_na...taalla/6865404

----------


## kuukanko

Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskus on aloittanut Kotka - Karhula - Hamina -liikenteen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 2 vuoden optiokausi. Kilpailu käydään bruttomallilla ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Kilpailuun ei sisälly Kotka - Hamina -moottoritievuorot.

Kilpailu on jaettu kolmeen kohteeseen:
kahden bussin arkiliikennekahden bussin arkiliikenneviikonloppuliikenne (kahdella bussilla)
Kalustona on matalalattiabussit, joissa on vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa (4 voi olla klaffipaikkoja) ja yksi lastenvaunupaikka (uusissa busseissa 2 lastenvaunupaikkaa). Maksimi-ikävaatimus on 16 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuotta. Vara-autojen maksimi-ikä on 18 vuotta.

Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskuksen sivuilta: www.ely-keskus.fi/kaakkois-suomi ˃ Liikenne ˃ Joukkoliikenne ˃ Joukkoliikenteen hankinnat

----------


## KriZuu

> Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskus on aloittanut Kotka - Karhula - Hamina -liikenteen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 2 vuoden optiokausi. Kilpailu käydään bruttomallilla ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Kilpailuun ei sisälly Kotka - Hamina -moottoritievuorot.


Ymmärsinkö oikein, että kyseessä on linja 1?

----------


## Lasse

> Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskus on aloittanut Kotka - Karhula - Hamina -liikenteen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 2 vuoden optiokausi. Kilpailu käydään bruttomallilla ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Kilpailuun ei sisälly Kotka - Hamina -moottoritievuorot.
> 
> Kilpailu on jaettu kolmeen kohteeseen:
> kahden bussin arkiliikennekahden bussin arkiliikenneviikonloppuliikenne (kahdella bussilla)
> Kalustona on matalalattiabussit, joissa on vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa (4 voi olla klaffipaikkoja) ja yksi lastenvaunupaikka (uusissa busseissa 2 lastenvaunupaikkaa). Maksimi-ikävaatimus on 16 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuotta. Vara-autojen maksimi-ikä on 18 vuotta.
> 
> Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskuksen sivuilta: www.ely-keskus.fi/kaakkois-suomi ˃ Liikenne ˃ Joukkoliikenne ˃ Joukkoliikenteen hankinnat


No onpas taas jollakin välähtäny! :O
Että pittää sitten yksikin linja jakaa kolmeen osaan...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No onpas taas jollakin välähtäny! :O
> Että pittää sitten yksikin linja jakaa kolmeen osaan...


Ajaahan linjaa 1 nykyisinkin kolme eri liikennöitsijää, olisiko jatkumoa tälle? Ja voihan tuossa kilpailutuksessa kai yksi liikennöitsijä tarjota kaikkiin kohteisiin.

----------


## jltku

> No onpas taas jollakin välähtäny! :O
> Että pittää sitten yksikin linja jakaa kolmeen osaan...





> Ajaahan linjaa 1 nykyisinkin kolme eri liikennöitsijää, olisiko jatkumoa tälle? Ja voihan tuossa kilpailutuksessa kai yksi liikennöitsijä tarjota kaikkiin kohteisiin.


No minustakin tämä on kyllä oikein välähdyksien välähdys kilpailuttajalta. Tuo kolme eri liikennöitsijää samalla linjalla voi hyvinkin olla peruja vanhasta liikennelupa-ajasta. Kun aikanaan joku liikennöitsijä on saanut linjaluvan hyvälle (? en tiedä, kun tunne aluetta) linjalle, niin pitäähän sitä toistenkin päästä samalle apajalle. Ja niin sitten on kolme liikennöitsijää saanut luvat samalle linjalle.

Mutta taitaa Kaakkois-Suomen ELY:llä olla rahaa, kun on tällaisen kilpailutuksen pistänyt pystyyn. Kun ei kohteiden tarjouksia saa sitoa muiden kohteitten ratkaisuun, niin liikennöitsijä laskee kaluston kuoletukset jokaiseen kohteeseen täysimääräisesti. Tämä voi olla liikennöitsijöiden näkökulmasta todella hyvä kilpailutus, jos saa kahden auton kuoletukset sekä maanantai-perjantai vuoroista että lauantai-sunnuntai vuoroista. Ja tosiaan kyllä liikennöitsijä saa tarjota kaikkia kolmea kohdetta ja voi jopa voittaakin ne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskus on aloittanut Kotka - Karhula - Hamina -liikenteen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 2 vuoden optiokausi.


Pohjolan Liikenteen sivujen mukaan he voittivat tämän kilpailun (PL:n ilmoittaman kilometrisuoritteen perusteella kaikki kohteet, mihin ko. linja oli jaettu).

----------


## hsiitari

Pohjolan Liikenne supistaa Kotkan paikallisliikennettä 1.1.2015 alkaen 11,1 % linjakilometreillä mitattuna. Syynä ovat matkustajamäärän väheneminen 100.000:lla viimeisen vuoden aikana, ELY-keskuksen järjestämä kannattavan Kotka  Hamina linjan kilpailutus ja kova hintakilpailu Kotka  Helsinki pikavuoroissa, mitkä ovat vähentäneet tuloja. Tarkemmat tiedot supistuksista löytyvät Kotkan kaupungin teknisen lautakunnan 11.11.2014 pitämän kokouksen pöytäkirjasta. Pohjolan Liikenteellä on siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimus Kotkan kaupungin kanssa eli yksinoikeus Kotkan paikallisliikenteen hoitamiseen 30.6.2016 saakka.

Kotkassa on tähän asti ollut kaupungin väkilukuun suhteutettuna erittäin kattava paikallisliikenne sekä alueellisesti että eri vuorokauden aikojen mukaan tarkasteltuna. Esimerkiksi Kotkan länsiosiin lähtee viimeinen vuoro lauantain ja sunnuntain vastaisina öinä klo 3.00 ja ensimmäinen vuoro kohti keskustaa klo 5.20, myös sunnuntaisin. Kotkan paikallisliikenteen vuotuinen matkustajamäärä on lähellä 2 miljoonaa. Kouvolassa vastaava luku lienee 1 miljoona ja Lappeenrannassa 1,5 miljoonaa.

----------


## hsiitari

Kotkan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kesäkortti on myynnissä 13.4.  15.5.2015. Kesäkortti maksaa 92 euroa ja sitä voi käyttää rajattomasti 120 päivän ajan ostohetkestä lähtien. Kesäkorttia on myyty Kotkasta vuodesta 1993 lähtien ja sen hinta kuukautta kohti (23 euroa) lienee Suomen edullisin. 

Mielenkiintoinen kuvio on, että ainut myyntipaikka on Karhulan Matkahuolto, sillä Kotkan kaupungin keskustassa ei ole enää Matkahuollon toimipistettä. Valtaosalle asiakkaista se tarkoittaa erillistä ostosmatkaa Karhulaan. Yhtä poikittaislinjaa ja liityntälinjoja lukuun ottamatta bussilinjat lähtevät keskustasta eivätkä ne kaikki kulje Karhulan kautta.

----------


## antti

Näin sunnuntaina valkoisen MAN Lions Region Kotkan paikkuri numero 25:lla. Ostettu vai lainattu?

----------


## 034

Näitä pyöri  toukokuun lopussa Turussa kaksi kappaletta. Ovat kadonneet..

----------


## kuukanko

Kotkan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus on aloitettu. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy Kotkan kaupungin sivuilta.

Kilpailussa on 4 kohdetta:
Kotka - Hamina (linja 1). 5 matalalattiabussiaKarhulan linjat (5B, 9B, 20, 25, 25T, 32B, 34B, 37B): 5 matalalattiabussiaNorskankadun linjat (2, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, Parikka, 25Y, 27): 12 matalalattiabussiaPikavuoro Hamina - Norskankatu (1 lähtö arkiaamuisin 7.05 Haminasta): 1 bussi, joka on rekisteröity 100 km/h -nopeudelle
Kilpailuttamistapana on bruttomalli ja ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2016 - n. 31.5.2021 (koulujen lukukauden loppu) + 2 vuoden optio. Kohteessa 4 on ensimmäisenä vuonna koeaika: jos matkustajamäärä jää pieneksi, voidaan sopimus irtisanoa päättymään kesällä 2017. Kohteista 2 ja 3 voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen.

Kohteessa 1 kaluston maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuotta. Vara-autojen ja viidennen auton (ruuhkassa ajava tupla-auto) maksimi-ikävaatimus on 18 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 12 vuotta. Busseissa on oltava vähintään 43 istumapaikkaa, joista korkeintaan 3 klaffipaikkoja.

Kohteissa 2 ja 3 kaluston maksimi-ikä on 16 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta. Vara-autojen ja tupla-autojen maksimi-ikävaatimus on 18 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuotta. Pääsääntöisesti on ajettava busseilla, joissa on vähintään 43 istumapaikkaa, joista korkeintaan 3 klaffipaikkoja. Matkustajamäärien salliessa voi kuitenkin käyttää busseja, joissa on vähintään 35 istumapaikkaa, joista korkeintaan 3 klaffipaikkoja.

Kohteessa 4 kaluston maksimi-ikä on 16 vuotta. Matalalattiaisuutta tai lastenvaunupaikkaa ei vaadita, vaan esim. pikavuorokalusto kelpaa.

----------


## JT

Tarjouspyynnön autokierto-excelin sisältö näyttää sellaiselta, että muutamalla venkslauksella sieltä saisi säästettyä runsaasti autoja pois.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne voitti kaikki kohteet.

----------


## JT

> Pohjolan Liikenne voitti kaikki kohteet.


Kotkan paikallisliikenteen aikataulujen mukaan Savonlinja kuitenkin liikennöisi klo 7:05 moottoritievuoroa (kohde 4) Haminasta Kotkaan:  http://www.henriettamediat.fi/aikataulut/

----------


## Hape

Joukkoliikennetoimisto ei ole vielä saanut aikataulukirjaa painetuksi. Toivottavasti ilmestyy. Minua kiinnostasi mistä sähköpostiosoitteesta selaisen saisi vieraspaikkakuntalainen tilattua.

----------


## hsiitari

> Joukkoliikennetoimisto ei ole vielä saanut aikataulukirjaa painetuksi. Toivottavasti ilmestyy. Minua kiinnostasi mistä sähköpostiosoitteesta selaisen saisi vieraspaikkakuntalainen tilattua.


Laitapa kysymys/toivomus Kotkan joukkoliikennesivujen palautelomakkeen kautta.

----------


## Hape

Kiitos vinkistä. Sain aikataulukirjan kirjoittamalla sähköpostia Kotkan infopalvelu Ruoriin.

----------


## Karosa

Kotkassa tänään 14.7. outo auto liikenteessä, PL #224 / 25T (HSL-väreissä)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kotkan seudun paikallisliikenne on jatkossa Jonne & Minne: https://www.kotka.fi/2020/06/jonne-m...aanestyksessa/

----------


## Melamies

> Kotkan seudun paikallisliikenne on jatkossa Jonne & Minne: https://www.kotka.fi/2020/06/jonne-m...aanestyksessa/


Eipä järki päätä pakota Kotkassa.

----------


## hana

Onko Kotkan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksesta mitään tietoa? Nykyinen sopimus on kuitenkin päättymässä jo tämän vuoden toukokuun lopussa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyinen sopimus on kuitenkin päättymässä jo tämän vuoden toukokuun lopussa.


Ellei niissä ole käytetty optiota, johon on 2 vuoden mahdollisuus.

----------


## hana

> Ellei niissä ole käytetty optiota, johon on 2 vuoden mahdollisuus.


Aiemmin on ilmoitettu ettei optiota käytetä, mutta onhan tilanne saattanut muuttua, esim. koronan takia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aiemmin on ilmoitettu ettei optiota käytetä, mutta onhan tilanne saattanut muuttua, esim. koronan takia.


Syyskuussa on tosiaan päätetty, että liikenne olisi pitänyt kilpailuttaa jo vuoden 2020 aikana: http://hallijulkaisu.kotka.fi/ktwebb...3&docid=481854

En äkkiseltään löytänyt mitään tietoja ratkaistuista kilpailutuksista, mutta 15.12. kaupunkirakennelautakunnan kokouksessa siitä on kyselty.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutus lähti käyntiin tänään, hulppeat 4 kk ennen liikenteen aloitusta. Hankintailmoitus

Kohteet:
linja 1. Sopimuskausi 6.6.2021 - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2028. Jos kohteen kalustosta vähintään 60% on sähköbusseja 1.6.2023, jatketaan sopimuskautta kolmella vuodella. 4 varsinaista bussia + 1 koulupäivien tuplausauto. Kalusto matalalattiaista. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 43, joista 4 voi olla klaffeja. Varsinaisen kaluston maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 9 vuotta, päästötasovaatimus Euro 6. Vara- ja tuplausautojen maksimi-ikä 14 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 12 vuotta, päästötasovaatimus Euro 5. Kesäkuusta 2023 eteenpäin käytettävä kalusto on teipattava Jonne & Minne -tilaajaväreihin, joka edellyttää valkoista pohjaväriä. Hintapisteet 88, kalustopisteet 12. Polttoainevaatimuksena uusiutuva diesel (0 p/auto), biokaasu (0,96 p/auto) tai sähkö (2,40 p/auto).linjat 2, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 25Y, 27, 5B, 9B, 20, 25, 25T, 32B, 37B ja 94. Sopimuskausi 6.6.2021 - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2028. Jos kohteen kalustosta vähintään 60% on sähköbusseja 1.6.2023, jatketaan sopimuskautta kolmella vuodella. 19 varsinaista bussia + 1 koulupäivien tuplausauto. Kalusto matalalattiaista. 7 isoa autoa, joissa istumapaikkoja vähintään 43, joista 4 voi olla klaffeja. Lopuissa istumapaikkoja vähintään 30, joista 4 voi olla klaffeja. Varsinaisen kaluston maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 9 vuotta, päästötasovaatimus Euro 6. Vara- ja tuplausautojen maksimi-ikä 14 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 12 vuotta, päästötasovaatimus Euro 5. Kesäkuusta 2023 eteenpäin käytettävä kalusto on teipattava Jonne & Minne -tilaajaväreihin, joka edellyttää valkoista pohjaväriä. Hintapisteet 88, kalustopisteet 12. Polttoainevaatimuksena uusiutuva diesel (0 p/auto), biokaasu (0,24 p/auto) tai sähkö (0,60 p/auto).Pyhtään koulumatkavuorot. Sopimuskausi peruskoulujen syyslukukauden 2021 alku - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2026 + 2 vuoden optio. 2 bussia, joiden kokonaispaikkaluku vähintään 48. Maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja päästötaso Euro 6, vara-autoilla 14 vuotta ja Euro 5. Autot merkitään irrotettavilla Jonne & Minne -bränditauluilla. Hintapisteet 95, kalustopisteet 5. Fossiilinen diesel käy, lisäpisteet muista polttoaineista: uusiutuva diesel 0,5 p/auto, biokaasu 1 p/auto, sähkö 2,5 p/auto.Haminan koulumatkavuorot, mukaanlukien Hamina - Kotka -moottoritielinja 1M. Sopimuskausi peruskoulujen syyslukukauden 2021 alku - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2026 + 2 vuoden optio. 1M:llä yksi auto, jossa vähintään 48 istumapaikkaa ja katsastettu 100 km/h nopeudelle. Muissa kokonaispaikkaluku vähintään 48 eivätkä ne saa olla matalalattiaisia. Maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja päästötaso Euro 6, vara-autoilla 14 vuotta ja Euro 5. Autot merkitään irrotettavilla Jonne & Minne -bränditauluilla. Hintapisteet 95, kalustopisteet 5. Fossiilinen diesel käy, lisäpisteet muista polttoaineista: uusiutuva diesel 0,2 p/auto, biokaasu 0,4 p/auto, sähkö 1 p/auto.Kotkan ja Pyhtään palveluliikenne. Sopimuskausi 6.6.2021 - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2026 + 2 vuoden optio. 4 palveluliikenteeseen soveltuvaa autoa, joissa istumapaikkoja vähintään 22 ja enintään 30. Maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja päästötaso Euro 6, vara-autoilla 14 vuotta ja Euro 5. Autot merkitään irrotettavilla Jonne & Minne -bränditauluilla.Hintapisteet 95, kalustopisteet 5. Fossiilinen diesel käy, lisäpisteet muista polttoaineista: uusiutuva diesel 0,25 p/auto, biokaasu 0,5 p/auto, sähkö 1,25 p/auto.Haminan palveluliikenne. Sopimuskausi peruskoulujen syyslukukauden 2021 alku - peruskoulujen kesälomien päättyminen 2026 + 2 vuoden optio. 3 osamatalalattiaista joukkoliikenneautoa, joissa istumapaikkoja vähintään 16 ja enintään 24. Maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta ja päästötaso Euro 6, vara-autoilla 14 vuotta ja Euro 5. Autot merkitään irrotettavilla Jonne & Minne -bränditauluilla. Hintapisteet 95, kalustopisteet 5. Fossiilinen diesel käy, lisäpisteet muista polttoaineista: uusiutuva diesel 0,33 p/auto, biokaasu 0,67 p/auto, sähkö 1,67 p/auto.
Kohteista 1 ja 2 saa jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen. Yhdistelmätarjouksessa kalustopisteet on biokaasu 0,19 p/auto ja sähkö 0,48 p/auto.

Kaikissa kohteissa saa käyttää kesäkuun 2023 alkuun asti väliaikaiskalustoa, joka täyttää vara-autojen vaatimukset. Kalustopisteytys tehdään kesäkuusta 2023 eteenpäin käytettävän kaluston mukaan.

Kaikkien kohteiden ansaintamalli on bruttomalli.

Tarjoukset jätetään 9.3.2021.

----------


## pemppi

Kuinka monta autoa tuo kohde 4 tarvitsee?

----------


## kuukanko

Ah, se oli jäänyt puuttumaan tekstistä. Yhteensä 5 autoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu keskeytettiin, koska tarjouspyyntö oli tulkinnanvarainen ja kilpailun ratkaisun ja liikennöinnin aloitusajankohdan väliin jäisi alle kolme kuukautta. Uuden kilpailutuksen valmistelu aloitetaan välittömästi.

----------


## kuukanko

Uusi kilpailu käynnistettiin tänään. Nyt sopimusten alkamisajankohta on 1.1.2022 ja siirtymäaika uuden kaluston käyttöönottoon 1.7.2023 asti. Siirtymäajalla puuttuvien uusien bussien osalta liikennöintikorvausta kuitenkin vähennetään 5%.

Tarjousten jättöpäivä on 20.4.

----------


## Mokka

Kilpailutus on ratkennut tänään. 

Tulokset:

Kotkan paikallisliikenne + Kotka-Hamina liikenne - Pohjolan Liikenne. Käyttövoima sähkö.
Hamina ja Pyhtää - Kymen Charterline. Käyttövoima biodiesel
Palveluliikenne - Jyrkilä. Käyttövoima biodiesel.

https://www.kotka.fi/2021/04/etela-k...apaastoiseksi/

----------


## Rattivaunu

YLEn uutisen mukaan Kotkan linjojen kalustoksi tulevat hollantilaisvalmisteiset sähköbussit. Uutisen mukaan VDL-täyssähköjä, uutta sukupolvea, tulee 25 kpl.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Kotkaan on saapunut PL 730 (Scania K280UB 6x2/Lahti Scala)

----------

